# Rope for traction



## Rmany (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello, I have a farmall cub tractor I'm setting up for alternative snow work for winter.I have read about using rope instead of steel chains for traction;and as I dont want to use chain on this concrete driveway,I'm considering experimenting with it.Has anyone used this method? Thanks in advance for your thoughts.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

That's an interesting question. I bet it would work fine. Tie knots in the rope where it lays against the tread of the tire and meets the pavement. You would probably have to use a strong nylon or poly rope so it doesn't wear out as fast. Use a set of chains that fit as a pattern. I'm wondering if the rope would eventually stretch. Maybe only use rope for the part that sits on the tread, like a strong net and chain to attach to the tire.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I saw this last year, I thought it was brilliant.... and ought to last for years.

http://www.mytractorforum.com/showthread.php?t=119152


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

I think those would last many more years than rope would Paul!

If your going to try rope, google "truckers hitch" knot...also use 3 or 4 zip ties to secure the tail of the rope...polypro would probably be best for this. 

You would want to put it on while its wet too...if you put it on dry, it will streach once it gets wet.

I'm a theatrical rigger by trade so I have a few old polypro ropes (5/8 diameter) that have been retired out in the garage

Pay for the shipping and ill send ya 50'.... I'm curious to know if it'll work too!
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

When I was young and even dumber we use to wrap rope around motorcycle tires for winter traction.


----------



## whatever (Jan 13, 2011)

:sad:Crews at work use rope during big snows when they get stuck works great as temp but it does wear out rather quick and stretches out and causes other problems like wraped around axles & driveshafts gets ugly sometimes


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

My dad has had Cub for probably close to thirty years, I remember plowing driveways when I was a kid back in the late 70's early 80's when we had snow days, I always looked forward to have a little "Jack" in my pocket. My dad had the turf tires on his with the wheel weights and it moved snow pretty good, it would hardly push snow with out them, especially the wet stuff. If your wondering about damage to driveways, concrete really no effect, as I plowed my BIL's for years, much more were an tear on Blk Top from spinning chains. Whatch around the culverts of you drop a front tire in, you'll have call someone to pull you out, just not enough weight in the rear even with additional wheel weights ... Good luck !

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## i'm n rut (Oct 24, 2011)

I got a craftsman rider that I got a plow for and have chains on it and I do not have any issue with it damaging the driveway at all. I don't have a black top driveway not sure if it will damage that or not.


----------

